# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  فيديو + صوت :: دوخلتي حجي بي :: للرادود صالح المؤمن:: جوده عاليه و متوسطه 2008

## ورده محمديه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 
_السلام عليكم_ 
_اقدم لكم فيديو + صوت mp3_  
_قصيدة بعنوان_ 
_:: دوخلتي حجي بي ::_ 
_في مهرجان الدوخلة لعام 1429هـ_ 
_بصوت الرادود الحسيني :- صالح المؤمن_ 

_تسجيل الفيديو من قناة فورتين الفضائيه_ 
_صور من الفيديو_ 


___This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 770x757 and weights 124KB._
__ 
_الروابط_ 
_فيديو_ 
_جوده عالية avi_
_الحجم 45.5 م.ب_ 
_هــنــا_ 
_جوده متوسطه wmv_
_الحجم 13.0 م.ب_ 
_هــنــا_ 
_صوت فقط mp3_ 
_جوده عاليه_
_الحجم 6.70 م.ب_ 
_هــنــا_ 
_جوده متوسطه_
_الحجم 4.47 م.ب_ 
_هــنــا_ 
_جوده منخفضة_
_الحجم 2.23 م.ب_ 
_هــنــا_ 

_تحياتي لكم_ 
_منقول واتمنى مو مكرر_

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يسملو خيتو وردة محمدية
على الطرح الرائع يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية
ولاعدمنا جديدك يارب
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
دمتي بحفظ الباري^_^

----------


## love1014

يسلمو ويعطيك العافية وريحتيني الله يريحك من التعب والتدوير

----------


## max-x

احلى مهرجان
احلى دوخلة

----------


## ورده محمديه

_مشكورينـــــــــ جميعا على المرور المبهجـــــ_
_ودمتمـــــــ متواصلينــــ معي_

----------


## كوستيه

*شكرا لك كنت ادورها من زمان*

*تقبلي مروري*

*كــــــــــــــوستيه*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآآء الورد ،،*

*تسلمي غلآتوو عَ الطرح الروعهـ ..~*

*ربي يعطيكِ الف عآفيه ،،*

*مآانحرم هيك زووء ،،*

*دِمتي بود ،،*

*تحيآآتو*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_كوستيهـ_
*أنسهـ كرزهـ*
_على المرور العطر_ 
_ودمتم متواصلين معي_

----------


## البسمة الولائية

يسلمووووو على طرح ووضع الرابط للتحميل اختك البسمة الولائية

----------


## أموله

يسلمـوو مرهـ رووعهـ ..

----------


## leader404

مساء الورد 
مشكورين

----------


## ورده محمديه

_مشكورين على المرور المبهجــ_ 
_ودمتم متواصلين معي_

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مرات كثير احملها او اختي وماترضى<<تدلع وماتحب نسمعها
او كانت تتحمل للنص وتوقف

بس ان شاء الله هالمرة تكون كامله

ويسلموا خيته ع الطرح

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هلا فيكـِ دموعهـ انشاء اللهـ تعجبكـِ هالمرهـ*

*ولا خلا ولا عدمـ منكـِ*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مــاشاء الله عليه 

صوت يجنن

يـعطيه العافيه

تسلمي حبيتي وردتنا على هيك إنشوده

----------


## looovely

*  تسلمي ورده يالغلااااا*
* ع الطرح الروعة,,*
* جاري التحميل: )*
* تح ـيــآآآآتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*منورينـــــــــ،،، يالغوالي على المرور المبهجـ* 
*ودمتم متواصلين معي*

----------


## Habit Roman

يسلموا وردة محمدية على الطرح الجميل

تحياتي

----------


## نور حياتي

يسلمووووو ع الطرح

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشكورينــــ,,, على المرور المبهجـ* 


*ودمتم متواصلين معي*

----------


## العظم الناري

مشكووووووورة على الفيديو

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يسلموووا على المرور*

----------


## نعومه2

مشكور على الموضوع
بس ممكن تعلموني كيف أحمل

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلموووووووووو ع المجهووود الرائع 

ماننحرم جديدك 


موفقين لكل خير

----------


## هدوء الغرام

مشكورة 
الله يعطيكِ العافية

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشكورين على المرور المبهج* 

*ودمتم متواصلين معي*  :embarrest:

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد :

: تسلمي والله غاليتي ع الطرح المميز

والله يوفق ابو مهدي :

.

مشآعل لآتنطفئ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شكراً على المرور*

----------


## بنت نصر الله

مشكورة أختي 
مرررره حلوووه 
يسلمووووووو
تقبلي مروري

----------


## ورده محمديه

شكراً على المرور 
ودمتي متواصله معي

----------

